
China is acting blatantly protectionist in industry that's important to US - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/03/hollywood-blackout-china-is-giving-domestically-made-films-a-boost.html
======
timetosayno
The reason for blackout can be simplely find in the movie "War machine", by
brat pitt. In the movie, Afghanistan was supposed to set free. The farmers in
Afghanistan can grow whatever they want. The best thing to grow can be cotton
or opium. But since US is one of the largest cotton exporter, U.S. would never
give the money to Afghanistan to help farmers growing cotton. Thus,they only
get money for growing opium. I would say it is conflicted interest. Chinese
movie industry has grown to a level it has the same level of power to affect
Chinese people's recognition of the world as Hollywood. So when summer
arrives, the industry has prepared a lot of movies for the teenagers in China,
of course they would wield the commercial protection club to promote it own
movies. Just like what U.S. do for their steel industry, farming and all other
industry. I would say deal with it Hollywood and all U.S. media, considering
the fact that you have never given Chinese enough respect (remember that your
media encouraging children to speak "kill all Chinese" in the broadcast?
Remember that the black dude made a song singing about killing Chinese and
robbing them, and what YouTube do is simply saying it's personal opinion?), a
simple summer blackout is way more friendly than I thought.

~~~
slackingoff2017
The US subsidies don't involve banning of foreign products. Steep tariffs
would be just as effective but would make China a lot more money.

It's pretty apparent from this that the restriction of western movies is
political, not to "help the domestic market"

Also your comments about China and respect are classic whataboutism.

I live in the US and have no idea what you're talking about with either of
those events. I don't doubt that it happened, but if your standard for events
that show bias is so low I'm sure I could find a reference to "prove" almost
anything.

You complaints seem focused around freedom of speech. Are you really
complaining that the US won't take down a YouTube video? It's a single guy in
a population of over 300 million. I'm sure I could find tons of videos talking
about killing and robbing Americans that youtube hasn't taken down either

------
danbolt
A summer-long embargo seems a little extreme, but I can understand why
restrictions like these are done. Probably not for an overt political motive,
but rather to let one's own country have a more fair opportunity to build its
own film industry.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
> more fair opportunity

'Fair' is irrelevant, an excuse at best - they will do whatever is
advantageous. They didn't roll back protections for any of their other
industries, and they won't for this one, either.

~~~
danbolt
Well, yeah, of course it happens at an advantage. Most other nations do too
though, right? The United States has had trade protections for its industries
before, so it strikes me as understandable for a nation to manage their growth
that way.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
Nations have done _far_ worse than trade protections to help their prosperity,
so it's very understandable.

What's less understandable are the calls of "We live in a globalized world,
that's just how things work now!" when Western nations try the same.

------
DeonPenny
They've done this for years. The US believe so much in globalisation they
refuse to do anything.

~~~
tdb7893
"Globalization" has probably benefitted most of the people in the US, which is
why most people like it. It has cost some jobs but it has also created other
jobs and gotten us access to much cheaper goods and in balance is probably
good overall (at least for me personally). It's probably to blame for some
employment issues but for most of America employment is decently high and
manufacturing (and also stuff like coal mining) jobs would probably be on the
decline with or without globalization.

~~~
DeonPenny
No, I don't believe it does. I keep seeing this comment and it never made
sense because the promise of globalization was that it would drive down prices
because of cheaper labor. But shoes, computers, and cloth cost just as much as
ever. It seems only the rich have benefited from this.

~~~
tdb7893
It's not everything but stuff like smart phones, jeans, and shoes would be
much more expensive if they were manufactured in the US. For example sneakers
already have high tariffs (high end shoes being taxed an extra about 12% and
most other mass market shoes being taxed at around 35-48% from the data I
found) but about 98% of shoes in the US are foreign made because even with the
tariffs and shipping costs the US can't compete. The total labor cost per hour
is often about 10x what it is in countries like Bangladesh so it seems pretty
clear that especially for things where labor is a large part of the cost they
are going to be much cheaper if manufactured outside the US.

